# pocket emo



## riesentrolli (4. Oktober 2008)

ich hab grad beim stöbern im netz die seite hier entdeckt.
http://www.mindistortion.tv/pocketemo
da kann man sich seinen eigenen kleinen hosentaschen emo basteln und mit ihm spielen XD

ich darf vorstellen: emotrolli

also gogo bastelt euch eure eigenen emos, postet sie und lasst andere was mit denen anstellen. mal sehen was mit den viechern so passiert XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

loooool^^

btw passiert noch was anderes, ausser dass sie comments von sich geben?


----------



## chopi (4. Oktober 2008)

Na ok,hier könnt ihr meinen Emopi bewundern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> loooool^^
> 
> btw passiert noch was anderes, ausser dass sie comments von sich geben?


keine ahnung. ich versuch schon die ganze zeit, dass er sich ritzt XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> keine ahnung. ich versuch schon die ganze zeit, dass er sich ritzt XD


deiner hat grad den ball gegessen, als ich dauer play gemacht habe O_O


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Oktober 2008)

menno die plöden dinger machen nich das was ich erwartet hatte^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> menno die plöden dinger machen nich das was ich erwartet hatte^^


ritz ritz?


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Oktober 2008)

zum beispiel^^

auch sonst passiert da nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dabei hat das imho durchaus potential^^


----------



## badhcatha (4. Oktober 2008)

eigendlich finde ich es schon etwas traurig, das man so einen tread zu und offen lässt, in den man über eine krankheit herzieht.
in meinen augen zeugt das von der diskriminierung einer krankheit und das tut der te.
und so nebenbei was genau unter emo zu verstehen ist:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emo
erst bilden dann posten...


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Oktober 2008)

wtf krankheit???
und was bringt mir der wiki artikel?
ich kenne emo, screamo, indie und sxe...

was hat das mit ner krankeheit zu tun? óÒ


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> was hat das mit ner krankeheit zu tun? óÒ


das frage ich mich auch. zudem hier meiner meinung nach nur die "überemotionalen-alles ist scheisse- ich grenz mich von der welt ab" emos hergezogen wird, wenn überhaupt.
es ist eine verballhornung, jedoch meiner meinung nach nicht einer krankheit.


----------



## mookuh (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das frage ich mich auch. zudem hier meiner meinung nach nur die "überemotionalen-alles ist scheisse- ich grenz mich von der welt ab" emos hergezogen wird, wenn überhaupt.
> es ist eine verballhornung, jedoch meiner meinung nach nicht einer krankheit.



./sign


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Oktober 2008)

Sxe hat mit Emo ja nix zu tun, aber ne Krankheit isses dann doch nicht - auch wenns lästig wie Schnupfen und verbreitend wie die Pest ist.
http://www.mindistortion.tv/pocketemo/?dat...&name=Dumpi
Ich könnt den Tagelang mit Bällen bewerfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schade das ich ihm keine Hose in fröhlichem Steingrau geben konnte.


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Oktober 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Sxe hat mit Emo ja nix zu tun, [...]


nö aber in dem wiki artikel wird das alles durcheinander geschmissen


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Oktober 2008)

Da kann ja auch jeder Depp was reinschreiben, ist meiner Meinung nach eine änhlich verlässliche Quelle wie RTL Nachrichten - kommt halt aufs Thema an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2008)

Das ist irgendwie dooof da passiert immer dasselbe :/


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Oktober 2008)

ach fuck -.- edit hats weggemacht

<div><object classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,22,0" width="300" height="420"><param name=movie value="http://www.mindistortion.tv/pocketemo/pocketemo.swf"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name=quality value=high><embed src="http://www.mindistortion.tv/pocketemo/pocketemo.swf" wmode="transparent" quality=high pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="300" height="420"></embed> </object><div style="width: 150px; position: relative; top: -405px; left: 145px;"><a href="http://www.mindistortion.tv"><img src="http://www.mindistortion.tv/pocketemo/blank.gif" border="0" width="150" height="15"></a></div></div>

<div><object classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=8,0,22,0" width="300" height="420"><param name=movie value="http://www.mindistortion.tv/pocketemo/pocketemo.swf"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name=quality value=high><embed src="http://www.mindistortion.tv/pocketemo/pocketemo.swf" wmode="transparent" quality=high pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="300" height="420"></embed> </object><div style="width: 150px; position: relative; top: -405px; left: 145px;"><a href="http://www.mindistortion.tv"><img src="http://www.mindistortion.tv/pocketemo/blank.gif" border="0" width="150" height="15"></a></div></div>


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Oktober 2008)

remember: hier nix html 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Death_Master (4. Oktober 2008)

Hier ist David.

David


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Oktober 2008)

http://www.mindistortion.tv/pocketemo/?dat...mp;name=Oberemo

jetzt aber^^


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Oktober 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> remember: hier nix html
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo das hab ich auch iwann gemerkt so nach 15 min -.-


----------



## Duni (5. Oktober 2008)

Das ist mein Pocket Emo: Emoo


----------



## Thoor (5. Oktober 2008)

Darf ich vorstellen?
http://www.mindistortion.tv/pocketemo/?dat...&name=Opfer


----------



## Qonix (6. Oktober 2008)

Hier ist Emonix


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

wiso kann man keinen weiblichen emo machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das ist diskriminierung !
naja aber irgendwie machen die eh nix -.- langweilige dinger :/


----------



## Cookie Jar (6. Oktober 2008)

Kennt ihr das? http://www.flashgames.de/index.php?onlines...3&todo=play Emogotchi


----------



## Deanne (6. Oktober 2008)

Emo ist keine Krankheit. Zumindest nicht im eigentlichen Sinne. Okay, die Bezeichnung "Seuche" wäre mittlerweile vielleicht angebracht, aber lassen wir das. Das hier aufgekommene Missverständnis resultiert daraus, dass viele Emos sich selbst verletzen, weil das in der Szene teilweise als "cool" und "trendy" gilt. Dieses selbstzerstörerische Verhalten nennt sich eigentlich "SVV" und ist tatsächlich eine psychische Erkrankung. Leider werden davon betroffene Menschen dank der Emos nicht mehr ernst genommen, weil aufgeschlitzte Arme immer mehr zu einem Mode-Accessoire verkommen. Ich kenne selbst Betroffene, deren Erkrankung aus diesem Grund immer öfter runtergespielt und belächelt wird. Und das mit ansehen zu müssen, finde ich sehr, sehr traurig.


----------



## nalcarya (6. Oktober 2008)

Deanne hat genau das gesagt, was ich auch grad einwerfen wollte :>


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Oktober 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Deanne hat genau das gesagt, was ich auch grad einwerfen wollte :>



Jaja...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (6. Oktober 2008)

?

Oo


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Oktober 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> ?
> 
> Oo



Du willst bloß schlau wirken, auf Kosten von Deanne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (6. Oktober 2008)

Alle die sich ritzen sind sowieso nur zu feige es mal ordentlich zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

Nein es gibt auch leute mit schweren depressionen. Aus welchen gründen auch immer.
Ob man tokio hotel emo ist oder ein richtiger .. ist grosser unterschied

kenne eine die wollte sich auch umbringen .. ich find das nicht lustig..


----------



## dalai (6. Oktober 2008)

Mit diesen Pocket-Emos kann man ja nichts machen, ist für mich die gleiche Scheisse wie Valenth.

Mit Leuten die schwere Depressionen haben und desshalb Emo sind habe ich mitleid.
Für Möchtegern-Emos gilt bei mir aber:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cybergamer (6. Oktober 2008)

Die Emo-Szene heute ist eh nur ein billiger abklatsch der 80er "Emo's"

stay hxc


----------



## IchMagToast (6. Oktober 2008)

http://www.mindistortion.tv/pocketemo/?dat...&name=Opfer


viel spaß mit meinem! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

